

Kim Dotcom accuses Google, Facebook, Twitter of patent infringement - biswajitsharma
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/22/4357500/kim-dotcom-claims-he-invented-two-step-verification

======
pg
Surprisingly stupid move by someone who has till now had a deft touch with PR.

------
hkmurakami
_"I never sued them," Dotcom continues. "I believe in sharing knowledge and
ideas for the good of society. But I might sue them now cause of what the U.S.
did to me." The faint threat is followed by a plea to the named companies for
financial support in Dotcom's ongoing fight against extradition to the US._

What the...

How does his (perhaps rightful) indignation against the US government get
redirected towards the listed tech companies?

